# Linux entfernen - Disk kaputt?



## SixDark (1. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Ich weiß, das Thema gibts schon oft im Forum, aber ich habe leider keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe auf einer Platte Linux drauf gehabt. Da ich nun wieder Windows drauf benötige, habe ich kurzerhand 'fdisk /mbr' eingehackt. Jedoch - oh weh... Nun geht gar nix mehr! Habs auch schon mit 'fixmbr' versucht.
Aber weder Windows noch Linux erkennen die Platte und können auch keine Partitionen drauf anlegen. Selbst das BIOS hat leichte Schwierigkeiten und erkennt die Platte manchmal falsch, manchmal richtig...

Was kann ich noch tun?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Peter Klein (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo SixDark

Eine Möglichkeit, die funktioniert, ist folgende.
Lege eine Windows Cd rein, boote von der CD, dann kommste ins Setup Menu, und entweder Win installieren nachdem die Partition formatiert wurde im Setup, oder kurz nach dem Formatieren abbrechen. Dann kannste wieder drauf zugreifen.

So hatte ich es schon paar mal gemacht.

Ist vielleicht nixht die beste Lösung, aber bei mir hats immer geklappt 


Gruß

Peter


----------



## SixDark (2. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Das hab ich ja probiert, aber leider kann das Setup von Windows die Partition weder formatieren noch irgendetwas anderes damit machen.
Er zeigt mir bei der Partitionierung an, das von ca. 6400 MB noch 2400 MB frei wären (er gibt dabei sogar in Klammern an, diese 2400 MB wären nur 3% der Gesamtgröße *hää*). Aber ich kann noch nicht mal mit dem Setup eine Partition erstellen.

Gibts irgendne Möglichkeit das Ganze mit Linux zu bewerkstelligen? Knoppix einlegen und dann irgendwie (ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie) die Platte wieder zum Laufen bekommen?

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

die halbe Antwort hast du dir schon selbst gegeben.

Einfach mit Knoppix anbooten und mittels *fdisk* die Platte neu formatieren bzw. die vorhandenen Partitionen löschen, dabei solltest du auch den MBR fixen.


----------



## SixDark (2. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Leider auch nicht die Lösung. Es funktioniert weder mit fdisk noch mit QTParted, wobei QTParted wenigstens die Platte "sieht", was bei fdisk nicht der Fall ist.

Aber scheinbar liegt das Problem am Mainboard... Andere Platte in den Compi gehangen - das gleiche Problem. Die alte Platte in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut - nix erkannt. Das BIOS streitet sich jedesmal - ist es nun eine 75GB Platte oder doch nur eine 5,8GB? Irgendwie hab ich's dann auf dem Rechner mit einer anderen Platte hinbekommen, das das Setup von WinXP die Partition sieht und sie auch löschen kann, allerdings sagte er mir, die Platte sei so ungefär 1.345 GB () groß. Hmmm, keinen Rat mehr. Tippe aber fast daruf, dass das Mainboard einen defekt hat und die Platte mitgerissen hat?! Kann das sein?

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

